# Partliste Radon ZR Team 5.0 2009



## onkel2306 (31. August 2011)

Hallo,

Da auch auf meine 2. Mail noch keine Antwort gekommen ist, versuche ich es mal noch hier.

Wie im Titel schon beschrieben, suche ich die Partliste vom ZR Team 5.0 aus 2009. 


Des weiteren würde mich das genaue Gewicht des Rahmens interessieren, da ich keine Waage habe. 
Am Telefon wurde mir vor kurzen zwar 1,2kg mitgeteilt - aber nur schätzungsweiße durch den Laden gerufen 

Ebenfalls wäre das Gewicht von Sattelklemme, Sattel und Sattelstütze sowie Schalthebel (vorallem welcher Verbaut ist) interessant zu wissen. 

Wenn das jemand aus dem Forum weiß, der ebenfalls das Radon fährt kann der jenige natürlich auch Antworten. 
Vielleicht hat ja auch ausversehen schon jemand ne schöne liste erstellt.

Bis her bin ich davon ausgegangen:





      Rahmen (incl. Dämpfer)   Radon ZR Team 09   1200       
Gabel   RS Dart 3   2263       
Steuersatz   FSA No. 10 semi-integrier    62,2       
Bremse Vorn   Hayes Stroker Ryde 180   412       
Bremse Hinten   Hayes Stroker Ryde 160   456 
      Spanner   170       
Felgen   Alex EN24   910 
      Naben   Shimano 475 Disc   686       
Speichen   DT Swiss 2,0mm (ca.)   300 
      Nippel   45       
Schläuche Schwalbe   380       
Reifen Schwalbe Smart Sam 2,1   550       
Kurbel   Shimano FC-M442   940       
Innenlager   Octalink   300 
      Kasette   Shimano HG50 11-32   350       
Umwerfer   SLX   165       Schaltwerk   Shimano XT    227       
Schalthebel   Shimano   308       
Vorbau   RaceFace Ride   180       
Lenker   RaceFace Ride Riser 660   315       
Griffe   83,3       
Barends   2 
      Kette   Shimano HG53   300       
Pedale   Aluminium Bärentatze   390       
Sattelstütze   
Sattel 
  Sattelklemme   




      Summe   
  10994,5   

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## onkel2306 (5. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die wirklich reichhaltigen Infos liebes Radonteam - News Posten und Vermarkten scheint ja zu gehen, aber nem kleinen Kunden mal eine Rückmeldung geben scheint nicht drin zu sein - bringt kein Geld einfach nur Informationen im Nachhinein eines Radkaufs raus zu geben. War bisher von Radon sehr angetan und habe es aufgrund meiner bisher nur Positiven Erfahrnungen gerne Empfohlen. 
Hat sich erstmal erledigt, vielen dank nochmals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (6. September 2011)

Und nochmal ich ...

War grad bei der Post und habe den Rahmen mal die Waage gelegt. Nette 2,08kg incl. Sattelklemme. 

Da war Radon ja nah dran mit 1,2kg...


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (6. September 2011)

@onkel2306

Was bezweckst Du eigentlich mit einer 'Partsliste' von einem 2009er Rad (hast doch selber alles aufgelistet, oder?), noch dazu mit entsprechenden Gewichtsangaben.
Dir ist schon bewusst das es sich bei Deinem Bike um ein Rad der 500-600 Euro Preisklasse handelt, glaubst Du im Ernst das dort ein 1200gramm Rahmen verbaut ist?

Und nur als zusätzliche kleine Anmerkung: die Gewichte der Anbauteile wird Dir nicht Bike-Discount geben können sondern der jeweilige Produzent selber, z. Bsp. Paul Lange (Shimano), FSA etc. pp...

Letzter Tipp: gibt eine wunderbare Funktion im WWW: einfach mal 'googeln'...


----------



## onkel2306 (6. September 2011)

Was ich glaube ist doch vÃ¶llig irrelevant - Wenn ich Anfrage, wie viel der Rahmen wiegt und mir eine relative Gewichtsangabe gegeben wird, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass es stimmt. Das hat nichts mit der Preisklasse zu und ist bestimmt nicht meine schuld.

Und wenn du oben richtig lesen wÃ¼rdest, hÃ¤ttest du erkannt, dass mir Sattel und SattelstÃ¼tze und Schalthebel fehlen... Da ich das Rad nicht zur Hand habe, kann ich nicht danach schauen. 
Genauso ist das Innenlager Verbaut, wodurch ich nicht sehe welches es ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung, um was fÃ¼r Speichen es sich handelt.

Ob es nun angebracht ist oder nicht - Erwarte ich doch von einem so hochgelobten HÃ¤ndler, das er mir richtige AuskÃ¼nfte geben kann und auf meine Anfragen Antwortet. Zumal ja nicht mal eine RÃ¼ckmeldung kam. Egal ob die Fragen beantwortet wurden oder nicht. 

desweiteren wollte ich von Radon keine Gewichtsangaben sondern nur die Verbauten Teile wissen.

ich finde die eine Frechheit! Das zeigt mir das scheinbar kleine Kundendie ihr Geld schon bei Radon gelassen haben, wohl nichts mehr Wert sindâ¦


Und was soll mir der Tipp mit Google bringen? Denkst du ich hÃ¤tte noch nicht danach gesucht - sonst hÃ¤tte ich sicher nicht die ganzen Gewichtsangaben herausgefunden.

Auf herablassende Kommentare kann ich auch gerne verzichten...


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (6. September 2011)

Ruhig Brauner, ruhig!

Wollte Dich keiner persönlich angreifen (oder Deinen fahrbaren Untersatz), vielleicht hast Du ja bei Deinem Telefonat (Ladenlokal oder Versandhande?) den Hausmeister drangehabt der dir irgendwelches Halbwissen erzählt hat...

Zudem spuckt die Google-Suche durchaus brauchbare Infos aus, so Z. Bsp folgender Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507018
(sollte annähernd dem 5er entsprechen).

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Erfolg bei Deinen Recherchen (jetzt nicht wieder aufregen ).


----------



## onkel2306 (6. September 2011)

Nochmal - Ich ahbe Google genutzt - und auch auf den gelinkten Thread bin ich schon gestoßen. Aber der gibt mir genauso Halbwissen, wie das Telfonat ;-)

ich habe nach einer brauchbaren Antwort gesucht und die von Radon nicht erhalten!

Hatte eine Frau am Telefon im ladenlokal die durch das Geschaefft gestöbert ist und eine Antwort gesucht hat :-D
Es war auch grad Bikemesse - da fand ich es ja verständlich, wenn es nicht gleich reibungslos klappt und mit etwas verzögerung die Antwort kommen würde - aber es kam ja gar keine!


Edit: Und wie gesagt, habe ja nun das genaue Gewicht...


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (8. September 2011)

Hab auch schon gemerkt, das Radon nicht sehr antwortenfreudig ist. Ein Grund für mich da nicht zu kaufen. Schade, ab und zu mal ne Email gehört für mich zum Support, auch wenn es vielleicht ne woche dauert.


----------



## Schulle (9. September 2011)

sach mal andere Sorgen hast Du nicht? Du rufst bei Radon an und
willst die Gewichte haben von einem Rad, was vor 2-3 Jahren dort
verkauft wurde? In der Bucht eine Waage fÃ¼r 5-8 â¬ zu schieÃen und
selber zu wiegen ist doch sicher nicht das Problem. Warum willst Du
eigentlich aufÂ´s Gramm genau die Gewichte wissen? Das Team ist
doch kein Racer. Man, man, man.


----------



## onkel2306 (9. September 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r deine durchaus kompetente und vÃ¶llig angebrachte Meinung. 

Ich werd mich nochmal rechtfertigen, weil mir das so spass macht bei unangebrachten comments 

Mein Vater ist auch selbststÃ¤ndig, also hab ichi nen kleinen EInblick, wie da die Kundenbetreuen und das GeschÃ¤ft ablaufen sollte. Und da gibt es so Dinge wie Aktenordner mit BlÃ¤ttern drin, heut zu Tage sogar ohne Papierkram auf dem Rechner speicherbar. Da legt man alte Angebote etc. ab, weil man sowas fÃ¼r gewÃ¶hnlich aufhebt, um spÃ¤tere Nachfragen zu eantworten...

Muss man nun also ein 2000â¬ Rad haben, um das Gewicht seines Rades wissen zu dÃ¼rfen.. Oh Mann.


----------



## Schulle (9. September 2011)

nö, muss man nicht. Aber ich glaube du hast nicht nur einen KLEINEN Einblick
sondern DEN Einblick. Bin hier raus, bist mir um Längen zu schlau (mein Daddy
ist nur so´n doofer Angestellter).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (10. September 2011)

Also ich bin selbständiger PC-Händler. Und wenn bei mir jemand anruft, und auf anhieb wissen will, was ich vor 2 Jahren für ne Speichermarke verkauft hab.... oder was da fürn Netzteil drin ist, oder gar was der PC wiegt...


----------

